# Is adhesive powder necessary for hot peel plastisol transfers?



## aplusbowling (Dec 6, 2007)

Is the adhesive powder really necessary? Does it help any at all with hot peel transfers? I'm planning on using Transal Premium paper with Union Ultrasoft inks.


----------



## Ribcage (Nov 4, 2010)

Here's a good read for you, enjoy!
Printing Plastisol Transfers


----------



## aplusbowling (Dec 6, 2007)

Thanks. I've read that article before, but I recall reading somewhere (maybe on T-Biz Network) that adhesive powder isn't really necessary. Maybe it would be a safe bet to use it anyway.


----------



## Ribcage (Nov 4, 2010)

Yeah, it can't hurt. I've done hot split transfers without adhesive powder and they seemed to work out fine. I always use the powder with cold peel. it doesn't take too much extra time and it gives me peace of mind. Happy printing.


----------



## lordmelbury (Nov 20, 2006)

Just use decent ink onto baking paper - with a bit of soft hand mixed in. It works fine.


----------



## mimic (Nov 28, 2011)

lordmelbury said:


> Just use decent ink onto baking paper - with a bit of soft hand mixed in. It works fine.



Is that for hot peel?


----------

